# Odd food questions!!



## ianbilly (Dec 5, 2016)

Being newly diagnosed, i'm proud of the way my family has rallied round and shown support whilst i take it all in but they've been asking me some odd questions about foods i usually used to eat
1/ Can you Fish shop battered fish if you the the batter off?
2/ Can you eat Pork Pies & Sausage Rolls if you take the pastry off?
3/ Are vegetable crisps better than potato crisps?
4/ Where do i stand with Mums Suet Dumplings?  oo er missus!!
5/ How does it feel never to have a Yorkshire Pudding again? 

I must admit their questions have brightened my outlook and cheered me up, i just worry how weird they are going to get in future!!!


----------



## Annette (Dec 5, 2016)

Re: 2 - personally, I'd rather take the pastry off and eat that, but then again, I'm not that keen on meat...And the fat in the pastry might well slow down the uptake to allow you to eat it anyway...
Re 5: Not on your Nelly. Find someway to allow yourself to eat Yorkshire puddings. Go for a run (before or after). Refuse all other carbs in the meal. But don't even countenance the thought of never eating a yorkie again. It cannot be done...


----------



## ianbilly (Dec 5, 2016)

Annette said:


> Re: 2 - personally, I'd rather take the pastry off and eat that, but then again, I'm not that keen on meat...And the fat in the pastry might well slow down the uptake to allow you to eat it anyway...
> Re 5: Not on your Nelly. Find someway to allow yourself to eat Yorkshire puddings. Go for a run (before or after). Refuse all other carbs in the meal. But don't even countenance the thought of never eating a yorkie again. It cannot be done...


Ha ha ha, brilliant Annette. As a born & bred Yorkie, i feel its my birthright to eat Yorkshire pudding, i will not be denied!! Thanks for your support!


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 5, 2016)

ianbilly said:


> Being newly diagnosed, i'm proud of the way my family has rallied round and shown support whilst i take it all in but they've been asking me some odd questions about foods i usually used to eat
> 1/ Can you Fish shop battered fish if you the the batter off?
> 2/ Can you eat Pork Pies & Sausage Rolls if you take the pastry off?
> 3/ Are vegetable crisps better than potato crisps?
> ...


1) Just try and resist - I tried, but couldn't - also had to pinch some chips to go with my mushy peas. 
2) A bit of pork pie seemed to do my BG no harm - due to the high fat, it seemed not to spike me much at all. 
3) I suspect not much, they are mostly root veg, so lots of starch, but again high fat will slow the absorption down
4) I think I'd put these in the 'occasional necessary treat - not too much though' category, and personally would forego pudding to have one
5) You'd be surprised how low they are in carbs. Tesco's site is suggesting about 5g carb per pudding - but they're tiny - I'd imagine a decent one would be twice that size. Rather a yorkshire pudding than a potato I say.

I'm always amazed by what is low carb and good for me, but traditionally frowned upon. We bought some posh nutella type spread back from France, and looking at it, found that due to it being nearly half nuts and made with dark choc, it was only about 3g of carb per toast-covering. With our Tesco high protein bread at 10g per slice, I can have two slices with the spread and keep at my rough 25g per meal level.


----------



## ianbilly (Dec 5, 2016)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> 1) Just try and resist - I tried, but couldn't - also had to pinch some chips to go with my mushy peas.
> 2) A bit of pork pie seemed to do my BG no harm - due to the high fat, it seemed not to spike me much at all.
> 3) I suspect not much, they are mostly root veg, so lots of starch, but again high fat will slow the absorption down
> 4) I think I'd put these in the 'occasional necessary treat - not too much though' category, and personally would forego pudding to have one
> ...


I'm genuinely not bothered about the Chips but i was asked how much the batter would affect the fish if i took it away and couldn't answer the question! And as you say, Rather a Yorkshire Pudding than a potato all day long!!


----------



## grovesy (Dec 5, 2016)

I could not eat fish and chips from chippy without the batter, and I tend to have just a few chips.
Pork pie I can tolerate a mini one.
Crisps I try to avoid as I can't usually stop at one bag for any type veg or potatoes.
I have the one dumpling with casserole but I would not have potatoes aswell, but lately I have been having just casserole.
I have one Yorkshire pudding with roast dinner.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Dec 5, 2016)

With all of these, you need to find out how they affect your BS levels, and then decide how often, if ever, you are going to eat them, bearing in mind how many carbs you are aiming to eat per day, and how much you really want to eat them!  Personally, I try to make sure that all carbs eaten are those I really like, so all pasta and rice are out as I am not that bothered whether I eat them or not, likewise anything coated in breadcrumbs, but potatoes and bread are still on my sometimes/occasionally list!  I will also have an occasional half croissant with (home-made, lowish sugar) marmalade as a real treat - but only half!  Limiting portion size can make these things possible occasionally, not regularly, as can the time of day you eat them.  I would never have any cereal for breakfast these days, but have found I can tolerate a small amount with a lower spike as an evening snack.  More experimentation with the meter needed!

1.  Fish in batter - I don't think the fish will be "contaminated" by the carbs in the batter if you choose to remove the batter, maybe a little by the fat, but once you have managed to shake off the years of brainwashing that all fat is evil this isn't a problem!  I would usually eat the fish plus the nicest, crispiest part of the batter, discarding any that had gone soggy.

2. Yes, if you like the filling enough to bother, and know you can resist all or most of the pastry.

3.  Probably slightly, but not much - and the snag for me is that they usually come in large bags.  OK if you are just having a few with others eating most of them, but maybe not on your own!

4.  No idea - on my list of foods I'm not bothered if I never have another!  If you want them, you will need to test and find out whether you can safely indulge in one or maybe just a half.

5.  As others have said, Yorkies are not as bad as you think, and the higher the proportion of eggs to flour, the better.  My mum's were wartime influenced, so just one small egg to 4oz flour, but James Martin puts an amazing amount of eggs in his recipe, makes for a good rise, but also better for slowing BS rise.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 5, 2016)

I dont really have stuff from the chippy.
Not tried pork pie yet.
Id rather have a packet of crisps.
I have dumplings with casserole (normally 2) instead of potatoes and found that they didnt spike my bloods too much.
Go without yorkie puds............ No way Jose!!! Id rather have less spuds and still have a yorkie pud.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 5, 2016)

Annette said:


> But don't even countenance the thought of never eating a yorkie again. It cannot be done


I have never ett a Yorkshire Pudding and I never will... I'm allergic to eggs.

The short answer is, you can eat what you like, the secret is to do it in moderation. I love dumplings so I will often have them as my carb 'allowance' for the day and be a good girl otherwise.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 5, 2016)

Ah well there's no prob at all with suet (unless you happen to be obese cos it is when all's said and done - fat LOL) - it's the FLOUR there's a possible problem with! - exactly the same as in any type of pastry, cake, bread or batter!

Trouble with some but not all chip shop batter on fish is, if they coat it too thickly in the batter then the fish cooks by steaming - not frying at all.  And 'chunkier' fish eg cod or haddock - can feel quite 'slimy' to eat as a result.  We can all eat chip shop UN battered anything - but of course you have to request this and wait whilst they fry it - but at least if you do, YOUR portion of whatever is really, really freshly cooked!


----------



## grovesy (Dec 5, 2016)

My chip shop fry's to order all the time.


----------



## ianbilly (Dec 5, 2016)

Some great replies, thanks all, gives me something to think about and answer my lots questions


----------



## weecee (Dec 6, 2016)

Like everything now, test test test and your body will provide the answers to your queries.  A mini pork pie could satisfy your craving and not spike too much, or a whole bag of veg crisps might send you sky high. Just try things and also portion sizes and keep a record. Mos the things can be worked around once you get the hang of spike levels. Enjoying your food is key


----------



## trophywench (Dec 6, 2016)

Reconsidering the daft questions you've had, I'm just recalling a Xmas episode of the Royle family, when the son brought his girlfriend home and announced she was vegetarian - so they were trying to work out what to give her for her tea.  Grandma asks 'Could she have wafer-thin ham, Barbara?'


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 6, 2016)

trophywench said:


> the son brought his girlfriend home and announced she was vegetarian


For some reason I used to have vegetarian girlfriends...... They compromised on fish though..... If my Mother didn't approve then trout got served with the head on.....


----------



## pav (Dec 6, 2016)

ianbilly said:


> Being newly diagnosed, i'm proud of the way my family has rallied round and shown support whilst i take it all in but they've been asking me some odd questions about foods i usually used to eat
> 1/ Can you Fish shop battered fish if you the the batter off?
> 2/ Can you eat Pork Pies & Sausage Rolls if you take the pastry off?
> 3/ Are vegetable crisps better than potato crisps?
> ...



1. Occasionally have a small fish in batter from the local pub, find the fat in the batter slows the intake of the carbs down quite a bit.

2. With the pies I cut the bottom off that always appears to be over cooked or crispy from the fat that drains into the pastry and can manage with them.

3. Crisps are my danger point, I no longer buy them as tend to eat way more than I should. When I buy crisp type things I get the McCoy type ones but going to have to give them up as levels are rising to much with them. Never tried vegi crisps and have no idea what the effect of them is.

4. I rarely eat dumplings maybe two times a year, don't really like them, on the occasions I do have them I don't have any potatoes.  

5, So far only have Yorkshire puddings when I go out for a meal that includes them, miss mum's freshly home made ones. Find the fat content and eating them with a meal has little effect on my levels as they normally are little ones.


----------



## Radders (Dec 7, 2016)

I love vegetable crisps. They're a bit lower in carbs than potato ones. I weigh out a portion so that I know how much insulin to take, as the bags tend to contain more than a portion. Adds to my 5 a day!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2016)

The only 'other veg' crisps I actually like are parsnip ones - hence I give then a VERY wide berth as the 'normal' spud ones are a lot less carbs!


----------



## Ditto (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't eat any of those on Atkins.

I will pig out on fish chips and mushy peas, so best avoided anyways...same with pork pies. 

You can keep your Yorkshires, my Da was Irish, I could live on potatoes alone!


----------



## Radders (Dec 7, 2016)

trophywench said:


> The only 'other veg' crisps I actually like are parsnip ones - hence I give then a VERY wide berth as the 'normal' spud ones are a lot less carbs!


That's surprising. Potatoes have more carbs per 100g than parsnips, it seems odd that the crisps would be lower carb! The only entries I can find in my calorie carb and fat bible tend to disagree too, although the difference isn't huge. Which brand of parsnip crisps are you thinking of?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 8, 2016)

Oh I can't remember - but maybe it's rather more because I carry on eating the parsnip ones, which I never want to do after the first few potato ones?


----------



## Radders (Dec 8, 2016)

I like the beetroot ones best. But I don't have the same reaction to potato crisps: they're very more-ish (the nice ones I mean, the ones with skins on, or Seabrook's).


----------

